# Garden City Pier



## neckbone (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm heading down to Ocean Lakes campground and see that there is a pier near by called Garden City.
Is the fishing any good from the pier?
In that general area south of Myrtle Beach off limits to surf fishing sharks?
Is shore fishing Murrells inlet possible?
Are head boats available in that region?
Sorry for all the questions.....just trying to get a handle.
Thanks


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes there are a couple piers closer to campground,MB state park,surfside pier.
Most piers a little slow now.
Yes ALL of horry co. off limit to shark fishing, if ya want to shark fish go south
of garden city to georgetown co.
From there ya can walk to North Jetty
Yes there is a head boat in murrells inlet
Don't forget if ya fish anywhere except a commercial pier or charter boat ya
need a licence
Hope i answered most of your questions


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

MI- u can either fish south of GC pier at the north jetty(thats GT county so sharking is allowed ONCE U CROSS THAT COUNTY DIVISION SIGH)

or walk into Huntington beach state park and fish from the south jetty- where u can actually stand on the jetty


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

neckbone said:


> I'm heading down to Ocean Lakes campground and see that there is a pier near by called Garden City.
> Is the fishing any good from the pier?
> In that general area south of Myrtle Beach off limits to surf fishing sharks?
> Is shore fishing Murrells inlet possible?
> ...


When you heading down? I will be arriving the 25th of Sept & will be staying for 6 months. Site 018.( seaerchent drive) I know the area pretty well & you can catch fish right off the beach. How long you going to be there? 
If your there at the same time stop by & say Hello Ron. I'll put you on fish!


----------



## neckbone (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, guys.
Flutyingguy, I'll be gone before you arrive. You stay 6 months..wow..I guess you do have it wired. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## gcfisherman (Oct 21, 2008)

Ron:

Just left Ocean Lakes after spending a few days there. Fishing was a little slow. Did pick up a couple of flounder, lots of pin fish, and some blues. I look forward to seeing you again in late October.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

gcfisherman said:


> Ron:
> 
> Just left Ocean Lakes after spending a few days there. Fishing was a little slow. Did pick up a couple of flounder, lots of pin fish, and some blues. I look forward to seeing you again in late October.


You know where I am & Maybe we can get out there & fish this time.

If I recall your right down the road from me!


----------



## gcfisherman (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, I'll be right down the road. I'll get up with you in October. :fishing:



Flytyingguy1 said:


> You know where I am & Maybe we can get out there & fish this time.
> 
> If I recall your right down the road from me!


----------

